# DayCare Graduation Equipment Suggestion



## Rosy (May 23, 2011)

Taking pics at a Day-Care graduation itll be an informal event but give me lots of practice. Mainly taking pictures of individual kids with their cap-and gown and several group shots 

QUESTION  lens gear  mainly taking pictures of individual kids with their cap-and gown and several group shots
85mm for the individual shot  maybe at 2.8
17-50mm for the group shots

ADVICE PLEASE


----------



## The_Traveler (May 23, 2011)

Get to the room early and figure out how you will shoot
Start taking pictures very, very early so kids start to get used to you, ignore your presence and forget about you.
Take pictures of everything, not just the children.
If you have two camera bodies, use them both.
Sit on the floor. Not only will you be at the right level but children will start to associate you with their caregivers (who sit on the floor)
Dress comfortably and casually and in subdued colors Little children, like animals, are attracted by interesting bright things.
Don't ask them to smile

Take lots of pictures. (I wouldn't use flash)
The formal shots may be what they want but the informal ones will be much better.


----------



## Rosy (May 23, 2011)

what is your suggestion for my lens - 85mm  1.8 or 15-70mm 2.8
aperture priority?  at what apeture?
THANK YOU - THANK YOU for your response and expertise!!!


----------



## The_Traveler (May 23, 2011)

Take both.
If you are shooting crop frame, you will be back quite a ways and 85 would only be good for individuals.
I always shoot aperture priority with floating ISO and a minimum speed of about 125 for semi static shots. 
Look at dofmaster.com for dof charts for each focal length.
If the children are moving you will need a larger dof so they don't overrun the autofocus. Set AF on continuous.
And take multiple shots of each situation.


----------



## Rosy (May 23, 2011)

i appreciate your help


----------



## The_Traveler (May 23, 2011)

I like kidpix


----------



## Rosy (May 24, 2011)

awesome - - the above shots - A priority on continuous AF?


----------



## Rosy (May 24, 2011)

one last thing -on the above pics- did you use any type of special lighting..  One of the suggestions posted recommended i take all these lights to the daycare - my head almost exploded - i am NO where near her expertise


----------



## The_Traveler (May 24, 2011)

Thanks.
The secret is good glass and pretty, un-self conscious kids.


I don't use (or know how to use) any but natural light.
It has taken me years to learn to use that.


----------

